# Cornucopia wine kits



## dojack (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone used the Cornucopia wine kits before. I was wondering how they compare to the Island Mist &amp; if they have an f-pac.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 4, 2010)

Cornucopia appears to be another of the Paklab brands. They are not listed (that I could see) at the Paklab web-site. There was not much info available, and I have never seen them in the stores.


Except for the ports, sherries, and icewines under this name at one site, they all appeared to be like the Island Mist brand, so presumably have an f-pac containing sweetener and fruit flavouring.


Steve


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2011)

I have used the Cornucopia wine kits .. and yes they do have an F-pack and are very similar to the island mist kits


----------



## Farmwiner (Dec 29, 2011)

In regards to cornucopia wine kits. I have used many of there kits in the past and have had no issues with them. I also add anywhere from 3-5lbs of corn sugar to the fermintation process to bump acholol. These kits are a great buy from amazon also. Its nice to have the kits have all the supplies provided unlike Island mist kits. In regards to F-packs, all of there fruit flavored kits include an F-pack.Enjoy


----------

